# GTA 4 EFLC setup hassling with Drive C:\ disk space !



## El classico (May 1, 2009)

Hi.. im installing GTA 4 : episodes from liberty city ... on my 40 gb hdd.
as per its specs, i made a partition, drive D:\ ,of 19.5 gb for the game 
and my boot sector , drive c:\ , has a total of 12 gb with upto 4.32 gb free
now the problem i face is difficult.. and agonising.
the setup is consuming space on my boot drive!
even though i had specified the installation to drive d!
i understand.. that this may be some game files which require to be in the boot partition, but i hav got limited space!..
so can anyone please tell me how much space will i require on my BOOT drive to instal that game..
i already fulfill its HDD requirment of 18.5 gb in my D:\ drive


also , the progress bar hasnt moved from one green block while this goes on... so any ideas on how long the install may take?

im using windows XP SP 2 !


----------



## El classico (May 1, 2009)

Will somebody please help me out!


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

I wouldn't of made the partition personally, with such a small hard drive to work with (40Gb) it would probably be better to leave it as a single partition (C.

Can you remove the D: partition (assuming there is nothing else on it) and try re-installing it on the C: drive?


----------



## El classico (May 1, 2009)

well.. i hav got minor data..
so it may be a bit of a hiccup.. but im ready to do whatever possible..

so, ur suggestion is that i should make just a single partition and install the game altogether on it...?


if thats the case, please gimme a vote of confidence that the setup WILL break its impasse and install the game successfully..

Wish me luck!


----------



## El classico (May 1, 2009)

Oh BOY! ... this is bad..!
hey tech guy.. listen.. my setup is taking long like hell.. and yeah remember.. i hav the setup on the 
( actually i had it on ma hard drive.. but due to less space i had to shift it to Usb so that i could install the game)

Please please please help mE!

what shud i do... im scared that the setup is bad media.. in which case.. im ruined :'(!

please help me... shud i try the setup from my hdd..?

please tell..!


----------



## El classico (May 1, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Based on what you had put in your other thread

http://forums.techguy.org/games/940597-grand-theft-auto-4-episodes.html

my first question now is ... where did you get the game from?

You say it contains a load of .RAR files which only extracted the installation files onto your hard drive, that very much sounds like an illegal copy of the game to me, I have never know any genuine installation CD / DVD to work like that but I have know many (if not all) downloaded torrents to do that.


----------



## El classico (May 1, 2009)

ok ... i admit
it was a torrent.. ok!

but that doesnt mean u wont help.. 
please.. i beg u...

IMPROVED ACCOUNT :

The DVD has 147 parts of RAR files.. which contain all setup files. Now the Installation from the DVD just extracted the whole setup on my HDD, which is about 13.6 GB. 

My HDD is of 40 GB and the game needed 18.5 gb , so i had to shift the whole setup to an external USB Hard Drive.. which is an IBM travelstar model.. 

Then, i initiated the installation from the USB HDD, but after i selected the directory and specified all other options in the setup, it reacted very awkwardly!

It started with the headline : extracting files
and displayed just a single green block in the progress bar...

But when i checked my HDD, i was only installing a file of 0 bytes.. instead it was installing a large file in this folder :

"Documents and settings\Administrator\Local Data\Temp\freearc3693114757\"

the file was around 5.24 Gb (at the time of checking)
and it was titled :

"$$arcpackedfile$$.tmp"



I left the setup for over two hours on its own! and it remained the same , although it was filling space in the Temp folder , there was no change in the progress bar nor was any new file seen in the specified directory for the game installation!...

I really need someone to tell me whats going on.. is my setup corrupted?
please help me...









UPDATE : 
i gave the setup longer time... 3 hours.. 
and it gave three progress bars and in the mean while installed a 7.81 GB file named "Largefile.rep" in the specified folder..
it also deleted the freearc3693114757 folder 

but after that, it began to create another folder of a similar name.. with another file titled : "$$arcpackedfile$$.tmp"

however electricity failure interrupted the setup.. i guess the setup may be ok after all.. 
but i still need u people's help on how to speed it up.. 


Please.. be gracious
im distressed cuz of this .. and need ur valuable support and backing in this time of trouble..
i hope u understand and respond..


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

El classico said:


> ok ... i admit
> it was a torrent.. ok!
> 
> but that doesnt mean u wont help..
> please.. i beg u...


Im afraid it does mean we won't help. I suggest you have a look at the forum rules

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

in particular



Forum Rules said:


> P2P Instructions - We do not support P2P file sharing applications and any threads requesting help for such will be closed. This includes Torrents, Kazaa, LimeWire, RapidShare, Pirate Bay, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


----------



## El classico (May 1, 2009)

im really sorry.. to know that..
but just for the importance it holds.. 
not EVERY country has a strong enough currency to actually facilitate original Video Games in its market.. and Pakistan is one of them..
Sad to see how a wounded tiger is left alone by able and proven fellows... 

here.. a game could cost upto 40$ or 3200 Rupees! thats like woah!
u kno what.. 7000 rupees in the minimum salary HERE!

u guys just go on babbling to ur rules an all.. no offense..
but this wasnt the best experience i had on this website..

im quite disgusted on how u people can ignore human need and desperation for sum BLASTED rules!

dont mean to be rude here.. but there is no feasibility here.. i cant go buy a game of RS.4000.. thats like alot of money here.! 
if i was able to.. i did buy it! but i cant..
so be it!

keep ur rules.. maybe someday.. they'll comeback to haunt just..
just like they try to haunt me now!:down:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Doesn't matter what country you are in, this website is based in the US, and such follows US rules. Due to the grey areas, the owner of this site is playing safe and not allow any assistance with torrents until such copyright laws change.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

El classico said:


> ok ... i admit it was a torrent.. ok! but that doesnt mean u wont help.. .....im quite disgusted on how u people can ignore human need and desperation for sum BLASTED rules!


Riiiigggghhhhht.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your biggest need right now is a new drive... not some game. :\


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing thread, we do not assist in pirating. Torrents aside, downloading a copyrighted game is pirating, I believe theft is illegal in all countries. A game is not human need, if you can't afford it then that doesn't give you the right to steal it.


----------

